# SnowWhite Harley



## JO BO (May 8, 2020)

Kids thought painting one of my Harleys white and calling it SnowWhite was a good idea.....glad it wasn’t original paint one 

     I was going to strip it anyhow so no biggie......they pulled handgrips back for that even meaner look.....nice


----------



## bricycle (May 8, 2020)

Kool, the saddle mount looks interesting.


----------



## JO BO (May 8, 2020)

Yes they wanted that saddle but couldn’t get old post out so good ol duct tape to the rescue


----------



## JO BO (May 27, 2020)

what year is this? It has the heavy duty front fork   and screw headbadge.... early 1920?      Thanks Jo BO


----------



## Goldenindian (May 27, 2020)

1920


----------



## JO BO (May 27, 2020)

Thanks that what I thought, but it is equipped with heavy duty fork and I wasn't sure it went beyond 1918 or if bottlecap badges were only option.  A lot to learn   Jo Bo.


----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2020)

Ahh!
A fitting choice of tire, would be a pair of,
Snow White, Kokomo Everlasters.


Neat bike!


----------



## JO BO (May 27, 2020)

Yes sounds good then I can ride in winter time and look like a body going down the street magically.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 28, 2020)

JO BO said:


> glad it wasn’t original paint one



Lets see this one too please Jo Bo!


----------



## JO BO (May 28, 2020)

Okay it will be awhile as I have to dig a bunch of cars and other stuff out first....have a few motorcycle bits also....I uncovered a Mobylette kinda neat...and a parts bike Honda 55 along with an old Teens I believe Harley Davidson sidecar frame...I have a lot going on with farming, my job and other stuff so will be slow go for awhile.  Thanks for the interest.JO BO


----------

